# Rifle Scope



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I have a 270 and was wanting if someone could recommend a good scope for it and the size of scope I should get if I want to shoot 100-200 yards accurately?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It's a hard question to answer. It also depends on your intended uses. Is this a middle of the day groundhog gun or a low light deer rifle. Everyone will have their own personal opinions.

A 3 X 9 varible power scope with and objective lens of 32-44 mm would probably be the most common sizes for what you decsribe, but there are bunches of other options.

I believe that the one most important rule in optics, whether scopes or binoculars is buy the best you can afford.

All of my guns have either Leupolds, or Zeiss now that the US made ones are at a price I can afford.

I have also heard good things about, Nikon Monarch's and Bushnell Elite's 3200's (old B&L Scopes aquired by Bushnell), 

I'm sure other will offer other brands and models that they have had good success with. I have tried on a few occasions over the years to save some bucks on glass only to have to replace them ending up costing me more in the long run.

However if your use is not as stringent as what I ask from optics there are tons of low cost scopes that would most likely serve your needs very well.

Kim


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

For that kind of gun I would be a leupold in the specs lundy recommended. I bought a similar specced scope for my .22lr, but it is a BSA. It serves my purpose for around $65. Now, it's probably not meant to take the beating that the nicer brands will. It does get the job done when I need it to during plinking, squirrel hunting and hog hunting. 

If you can get your hands on a Field and Stream from this month there is a great article on what to look for in a scope.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

size wise you have alot of choices.a 3-9x40mm should be fine.if you want more light gathering capabilities you may want to go up to a 50mm.
the usual downside of a 50mm scope is that usually the mounts will have to be the high rise or see through type and that can make for some uncomfortable shooting because of the possibilty of having to have your cheek higher on the stock to see through the scope.
the amount of eye relief a scope has is another consideration to look at.most scopes can be moved forward or back on the mounts a little but you definately don't want to end up with a half moon laceration on your eyebrow from the recoil because the scope was too close.
i agree with the other guys that you should go with the best quality that you can afford.nothing can ruin a hunting trip quicker than a scope that fails you when you need it.i know that sounds like a commercial but it's really the truth.finding out on the range or in the field that the reticle on your scope has come loose or that the point of impact isn't consistant through the different magnifications because of quality would be a real let down,and the end result would be that another scope would have to be bought.
leupold makes several models now that are in different price ranges and in my opinion they're about as good as you can get.zeiss,nikon,swarovski,and burris also make good model scopes.research different models then get your choice down to several before you go to look at them at the gun shop.
a couple of years back i made my 1st trip to colorado for an elk hunt and i had ZERO experience with hi po hunting rifles and scopes.that's where the internet was a big help to me.i talked to several guys that live out west and asked for advice on the ins and out of scopes,brands of rifles and calibers for elk hunting.the cool thing was that just like this site,there was alot of guys who were more than willing to help and it made my decisions alot easier.i ended up with a savage 111 in a 7mm rem mag with a 3-9x40mm leupold vari x ll on top of it.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Stay away from BSA ! Please,  Youll have more problems than what they are worth. Leupold Rifleman Series has came out & you can get a decent 3x9x40 for under $200 I think. I put a Leupold VXll on a .270 & I couldnt love it more.
Cat Mazter


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I will be using it to deer hunt. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

might be too late i just found the hunting and guns stuff on this site but i got for my 15th b day a scope its a bushnel it is a 3 power and it zooms to 9 i dont know the term for it but i thought its too big for a 22 so i bought a 30 30  and i love the combanation the scope is really clear and its pretty light and i have had no complaints


----------

